# Would You Do This -- And Why Or Why Not?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

You tell the client, in a pleasant business like tone that, unfortunately, due to your insurance and licensing, that if you touch it you will have to bring it up to minimum code/osha/applicable standards, and that means x, y, and z and $$$caching. You wish it were otherwise, but even the fact that it worked for the last 100 yrs the way it is has no bearing on that, and if they want to hire a handyman to rig their crane, they are within their rights to do so, and if they want it fixed properly in the future please give you a call.

I'm not risking my life, my license, my home, and my future because someone wants to risk their employees lives because they don't want to spend the money to fix stuff right.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wildleg said:


> You tell the client, in a pleasant business like tone that, unfortunately, due to your insurance and licensing, that if you touch it you will have to bring it up to minimum code/osha/applicable standards, and that means x, y, and z and $$$caching. You wish it were otherwise, but even the fact that it worked for the last 100 yrs the way it is has no bearing on that, and if they want to hire a handyman to rig their crane, they are within their rights to do so, and if they want it fixed properly in the future please give you a call.
> 
> I'm not risking my life, my license, my home, and my future because someone wants to risk their employees lives because they don't want to spend the money to fix stuff right.


Agreed. Some want to tell me what they have is " grandfathered in" I let them know in no uncertain terms that "grandfathering" is a myth and what they have is nothing less than an ongoing violation and a liability I do not wish to assume.


----------

